# Editor/Compiler unter Linux



## Guest (14. Mai 2007)

Haut mich bitte nicht!
Ich bin nen kleiner Frischling was Java angeht, besonderst aber was Linux angeht... und beides kombiniert sich grad bei mir 

Nun komm ich endlich mal zum Punkt ich kleiner Schwätzer^^ .. 
Ich suche einen simplen Editor mit Compiler ala JCreator bloß für Ubuntu.. hab mich schon gerüstet mit Google und Synaptic Paketverwaltung auf die Suche gemacht bin aber nur auf Eclipse und auf Konsoleneditoren gestoßen ... beides gefällt mir nicht bzw. komm ich nich mit klar  :roll:  - kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mai 2007)

Da gibts auch noch JEdit.


----------



## Gast (14. Mai 2007)

Vielen dank für den Tipp! Hab mirs auch gleich mal installiert, durch Zufall bin ich auch noch auf einen Editor gestoßen namens Geany, ich glaub der sagt mir noch mehr zu  Trozdem danke für die Empfehlung!


----------

